# Car & Driver - Comparison Tests



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

mhs525 said:


> What does F as in F01 and F10 stand for?
> 
> Well according to Car & Driver its stands for Freakin last...
> 
> ...


Awww. Too bad. It may be possible that the BMW long-term goals are not quite the same as yours.


----------



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

And it scares the hell out of me too . . . .

How can Ford do EPS (Electric Power Steering) on the Mustang and have it met with rave reviews, yet BMW seems hell bent on using EPS on everything while theirs is atrocious?

We have an E46 (2002 LCI 330i), and just picked up our EuroDel E90 (2011 335i) in March. The "softness" of the steering, weak door checks, and some other issues (content loss: tools, two-sided trunk mat, hood silencer pad, even the friggin' 12-volt outlet?!?) give us pause as to where the heck BMW is going.

Come on BMW, don't screw up the next "F" car--drop me a line if you want some last minute F30 inputs from someone who has purchased a new 3 Series four times over the past decade (who's also a lifetime BMW CCA member). There's only one way to go when you're on top so let's keep our eyes on the goal: BE the Ultimate Driving Machine.

Thx.


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have to say after owning multiple BMW car over the year from E46, E39, E60, E65, and E92 that those had great steering feel. I am not liking the steering feel of the new F10 550i or 528i that I recently drove. 

I think the electric steering needs some serious work to make it more on par with the fantastic feel of previous BMW steering's. As far as ECO friendly goes I have no problem with that. I think with the current fuel prices we need BMW to make more fuel efficient cars that are equally fun to drive. 

On the side note though the newer F10 has much nicer interior and much more room then the E60. In fact room wise I felt it was on par with the last generation E65 7 series of mine.


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

It is my opinion that BMW died at the end of the E38/39/46 life cycles. Remember when they won every comparison? People used to write into C/D and others that they were biased and paid off by BMW! 

BMW needs to take a year or two off and find itself again. BMW is not about over-technolized, over weight, detached driving, it needs to rewind 10 years and go off of those chassis and try again.


----------



## wisbimmer20 (Nov 25, 2009)

Modern BMWs don't seem to have the unique magic of older models. Not that they're bad cars, just different


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

wisbimmer20 said:


> Modern BMWs don't seem to have the unique magic of older models. Not that they're bad cars, just different


Oh, ya think?


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

02BMW530 said:


> It is my opinion that BMW died at the end of the E38/39/46 life cycles. Remember when they won every comparison? People used to write into C/D and others that they were biased and paid off by BMW!
> 
> BMW needs to take a year or two off and find itself again. BMW is not about over-technolized, over weight, detached driving, it needs to rewind 10 years and go off of those chassis and try again.


Check out some recent reviews You may be surprised.


----------



## mhs525 (Mar 9, 2007)

ProRail said:


> Check out some recent reviews You may be surprised.


The item I originally posted are recent reviews.

The F10 and F01 are winning any comparison tests...


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

ProRail said:


> Oh, ya think?


God damn, you are just a joy to have a discussion with.

What a nasty attitude.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> God damn, you are just a joy to have a discussion with.
> 
> What a nasty attitude.


I'll let others decide who has the nasty attitude.


----------



## mhs525 (Mar 9, 2007)

ProRail said:


> Awww. Too bad. It may be possible that the BMW long-term goals are not quite the same as yours.


You are correct. After 5 BMW's including an E46 M3, I traded my 750i for a 2010 S4.

333HP, Supercharged V6 with instant throttle response and 7 speed dual clutch transmission. Super quick smooth shifts. It really is an amazing car to drive. Corners like its on rails and blindingly fast. R&T 0-60 test 4.4 seconds.

Everything I used to associate with BMW is part of the S4 driving experience.

And it gets decent mileage without run flat tires, or turbo lag.


----------

